# Rack of young goat ,Malaysian (sort of)



## moikel (Apr 2, 2016)

IMG_0120.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 2, 2016






Thats loin about 1.2 kg

Goat might have been 10 -12 kg carcass weight. In my 'hood the Italians want them small.They come in bursts with no warning. 

I made a wet rub with what I had .Baba's brand curry powder,garlic,red shallots,ginger,lime,palm sugar  I had chilli, galangal & curry leaf in the garden.













IMG_0122.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 2, 2016






This isn't that far from "jerk" which I do sometimes but these 2 knuckleheads trashed the thyme bush.













IMG_0067.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 2, 2016






I will let this sit for 3 hours Or so then put it in the MES over apple pellets.

Unlike lamb goat is fairly lean.This had some snow white fat on the inside but not much.If I have it on hand sometimes I chop lamb kidney fat really fine,little salt & pepper & rub the inside.

I will get the finished photos up later.


----------



## moikel (Apr 2, 2016)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167483/jerk-goat

The jerk version.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 2, 2016)

Wow, that's awesome....  That looks tasty for sure !  Thumbs Up


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 2, 2016)

Wonderful post Mike.  Watching this one closely! 

Brian


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Wonderful post Mike.  Watching this one closely!
> Brian


I figured it was your sort of dish.
Went in just now,tucked the curry leaf inside . It will go for 3 hours at 100c .2 no month of Autumn & everybody is still in shorts,lots of people at the beach still.
Saw Shakey Graves from Austin Texas on Friday night,great show.


----------



## moikel (Apr 3, 2016)

IMG_0125.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0126.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2016


















IMG_0123.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 3, 2016






This was really nice. The tail on the chops where it became flap was a little chewy but it was tasty.

Rub worked,curry leaf is really distinctive & aromatic.Its a very Southern Indian,Sri Lankan ingredient. 

I had it with my sunday night allowance of 2 glasses of red wine.This a blend of shiraz,cab sav,cab franc .Not sure its very Asian  ,they would be drinking beer.But it worked for me.

In my Italian  hood this would most likely be done stove top & wet.Lots of white wine garlic & herbs then an argument about tomato or not
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  served with crispy baked potatoes & a green like chicory.

Nothing wrong with that,nothing wrong with this either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks mighty tasty!

Never had goat before, would like to try it someday!

Points for a great thread!

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 3, 2016)

A standing ovation to you my friend!  Point!  b


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 3, 2016)

Another great post Mik! I have a couple of those garden bashers too! Had to fence off the main garden! 

Meal looks superb! Points!


----------



## moikel (Apr 4, 2016)

Glad you all liked the look of it. It's a milder taste than lamb as long as you are getting young goat.Its also not as fatty. It can be a little chewy if grilled or smoked.
Low & slow in the oven or stove top with lots of herbs,garlic,white wine is a great meal same with a curry.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 4, 2016)

IMG_0122.jpg



__ moikel
__ Apr 2, 2016






That looks good man! I haven't had goat in ages  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I like your wet rub too - nice meal!


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 4, 2016)

M, looks delicious and those are good looking "knuckleheads " !


----------



## moikel (Apr 4, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> M, looks delicious and those are good looking "knuckleheads " !


Both rescues from pounds in country towns. My backyard looks like a war zone all  holes & wired off sections.

I ordered baby goat at my local a week ago.It was owners grandmothers recipe.

It was really something Southern Italian but no tomato.I worked out enough to replicate it.

Linda won't eat goat,some child hood experience courtesy of Croatian parents
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I might change it up to lamb & drop it in here later


----------



## moikel (Apr 4, 2016)

Smoking B said:


> IMG_0122.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes I fry the rub off for a few minutes to release the aromatics from the curry powder. Other than that I just tinker with it to turn it to 

'jerk" 

'


----------

